# just how bad is FIREFLY?



## fredericp64

I got into an argument with a buddy of mine about why he shouldn't buy Firefly board + bindings but couldn't really come up with solid ''in your face'' style arguments due to lack of experience.

Would you be better off gluing a crazy carpet to a 2x4?

What are your takes on this brand in general??


----------



## avenged1985

i guess they are alright for beginers. No expierence with them, so im not really much help. They have low end gear compared to other


----------



## DC5R

I've never heard of Firefly, but it's probably on the same level as Lamar, LTD, etc. It's a price point board. If your buddy is just riding occasionally, then the board will be fine. However, if he's serious about ridign and progressing, he might want to look at something else.


----------



## Dano

Lamar, 5150, Firefly, Bitchboards, etc are definitely lower-end boards. Good for 9-year-old kids that'll outgrow gear after half a season's use, but you get what you pay for. And with these boards, you don't get much. If your buddy is serious about shredding he should get some decent gear. There are other ways to save on equipment, eBay, craigslist, brociety.com, whiskeymilitia.com, and 09 models are all affordable ways to pick up goods. Or wait till spring for this year's stuff to go on sale


----------



## legallyillegal

firefly is a forzani (sportchek, sportmart, etc) house brand

same level as ltd, lamar, etc


----------



## fredericp64

is it rental-quality or better?


----------



## Dano

fredericp64 said:


> is it rental-quality or better?


Depends where you're renting. I've seen 2010 Burton Customs with Cartel bindings being rented in Whistler, and I've seen step in bindings on a Head board for rent at the local hill. Personal gear can be better because it's taken care of better (sharpened edges, wax, less top sheet and edge damage), but that's no reason to rush into buying shit gear. Research, save some cash, and hunt down a deal on decent equipment, they're out there.


----------



## fredericp64

wow Whistler is pri beast lol that's like a 1000$ setup. noice!!


----------

